# Roots Blown GTO's, come in here!



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey, for all you guys with Magnuson TVS superchargers and other roots blowers, check out this new product from my good friend Bob Stiegeiemer. It's called the Venom Cooler and ties into your superchargers intercooler system. Very cool, it lowers blower temps by an average of 100 deg and improves the efficiancy of your intercooler system and life expectancy of your supercharger. You may also want to talk to them about blower and TB porting which will pick up another 30+ hp to the wheels.

Stiegemeier Porting Services, LLC - Supercharger Rebuild and Repair Just check it out! I plan on installing a Venom Cooler on my supercharged Grand Prix GTP in the next month or so as soon as he finishes my prototype unit for the Eaton M90. He's already shipped units for the Magnuson blowers for Corvettes and Cadillacs among others. These units work guys, I've seen it!


----------

